# John Stanley Cantatas and oratorios



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Has anybody heard or even performed any of John Stanleys choral works?
Opus 3: 6 Cantatas, Opus 8: 6 Cantatas, Opus 9: 3 Cantatas & 3 songs

4 Oratorios, Jephthah; Zimiri: Arcadia: and Fall of Egypt.

The scores of the Opus 3 and Opus 9 Cantatas are available free downloads from IMSLP, not found Opus 8 nor oratorios so far.

https://imslp.org/wiki/Category:Stanley%2C_John

Click on "Collections"


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

From the (superficial) search I made it looks like Stanley's oratorios have never been recorded.

Some of his songs and cantatas have been recorded however. The only instance of a John Stanley song in my collection is on a Handel at Vauxhall Gardens CD.

But I did find this interesting site.

http://rslade.co.uk/18th-century-music/composers/john-stanley/john-stanleys-songs-and-cantatas/

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------

